# Gorgeous Gold?!!?!? (pic heavy)



## Jackie O (Jan 4, 2010)

When I first saw MAC's Gorgeous Gold I was like YUCK! What the heck am I supposed to do with that? It was one of my coworkers who put me up on game about this color, it's gorgeous with teals!! (IE Steamy, Shimmermoss, etc) because it has little bits of green in it, check it out!

I'm wearing:
Gorgeous Gold (Inner corner)
Steamy (center lid)
Deep Truth (outter corner, Prussian, although it looks nothing like Deep Truth is also a great substitute for this step)
Texture (crease)
Arena (browbone)
Mascara: MAC Zoomlash

cheeks:
Rule eyeshadow 
Comfort MSF (from Warm & Cozy collection, BEST cheekbone highlight ever)

lips
Chestnut Liner
Siss lipstick
Revealing lipglass


----------



## driz69 (Jan 5, 2010)

Gorgeous look


----------



## gildedangel (Jan 5, 2010)

Beautiful look!!!


----------



## divineflygirl (Jan 5, 2010)

Absolutely Gorgeous! I'm loving the neutral lips as well. If I may ask, what type of mascara did you use? Your lashes are beautiful!


----------



## iheartmakeup83 (Jan 5, 2010)

*very pretty*


----------



## fintia (Jan 5, 2010)

very pretty!


----------



## EllD (Jan 5, 2010)

So gorgeous I had to subscribe to you on YT!!


----------



## gabi03 (Jan 5, 2010)

blues are so flattering on you


----------



## Jackie O (Jan 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *divineflygirl* 

 
_Absolutely Gorgeous! I'm loving the neutral lips as well. If I may ask, what type of mascara did you use? Your lashes are beautiful!_

 
Oops, forgot to mention that, it's Zoomlash!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jan 5, 2010)

your looks are AMAZING. and that's an understatement.

<3


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jan 5, 2010)

what do u use for ur brows?


----------



## hello_my_apple (Jan 5, 2010)

very nice!!!!


----------



## kittykit (Jan 5, 2010)

Beautiful! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gorgeous Gold is one of my favourite colours!


----------



## DaniCakes (Jan 5, 2010)

Absolutely Beautiful!


----------



## bambibrneyes (Jan 5, 2010)

very pretty


----------



## claralikesguts (Jan 5, 2010)

Gorgeous Gold was my first MAC e/s and i still love it!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this is such a gorgeous look


----------



## nunu (Jan 5, 2010)

You're so beautiful!!


----------



## MissResha (Jan 5, 2010)

that is gorgeous hun!! rock that shit!


----------



## cazgh (Jan 5, 2010)

Yep definately gorgeous gold


----------



## gemmel06 (Jan 5, 2010)

I always love your looks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Keep it up!


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Jan 5, 2010)

loves nice momma! This color looks great on u.


----------



## UnleashTheBats (Jan 5, 2010)

You are so gorgeous! I love all your looks!


----------



## moonlit (Jan 6, 2010)

wow u look so pretty!! I wish I could do this look


----------



## starfck (Jan 6, 2010)

thats beautiful!


----------



## Cashmere (Jan 6, 2010)

HA!  You always say...what the heck am I supposed to do with that!  THEN you work the HECK out of it!  I love it!  You got skills!


----------



## bowsandhearts (Jan 6, 2010)

You are so gorgeous! Like a celebrity!


----------



## nebbish (Jan 7, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## Jackie O (Jan 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_what do u use for ur brows?_

 
Stud pencil and Studio Finish Concealer NW45


----------



## Jackie O (Jan 8, 2010)

just wanted to say thank you to everyone who left very sweet comments


----------



## Jackie O (Jan 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_your looks are AMAZING. and that's an understatement.

<3_

 
lilmamaj, you are too sweet, trust me I'm always so critical of my work lol I feel like I can always do better, I guess we're all our own worst critic sometimes,or maybe that's me being a perfectionist sometimes lol


----------



## Jackie O (Jan 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cashmere* 

 
_HA! You always say...what the heck am I supposed to do with that! THEN you work the HECK out of it! I love it! You got skills!_

 
LOL do I really? I never realized that, I guess I figure, hell I bought it, I'm gonna make this ish work!!


----------



## Jackie O (Jan 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moonlit* 

 
_wow u look so pretty!! I wish I could do this look_

 
why can't you! it was super easy!! I'm going to post a tutorial on this look soon


----------



## _Ella_ (Jan 8, 2010)

wow! Is there ANY colour you can´t rock? I love this look!


----------



## mistella (Jan 10, 2010)

love itt


----------



## mmyaaaa (Jan 10, 2010)

a few things,
this look is STUNNING. i'm not usually a fan of colour, but i adore this!
secondly, you have the most beautiful lashes ever (i'm obsessed with eyelashes haha) and lastly, you remind me of kelly rowland (definitely a compliment, she's gorgeous)


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Jan 10, 2010)

Fabulous as usual! I'm trying to cut back on makeup purchases this year but you making me wanna check out comfort msf


----------



## siemenss (Jan 13, 2010)

awesome colors


----------



## chmichak (Jan 13, 2010)

Blue colours suite you perfectly


----------



## hairbands4ever (Jan 13, 2010)

You have perfect skin and a blinding smile - beautiful lady!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 13, 2010)

Another stunning look! You are truely talented.


----------



## nettiepoo (Jan 14, 2010)

Gorgeous look! Have you tried it with aquadesiac? I use :GG, aqudesiac, swimming


----------



## geeko (Jan 14, 2010)

I love this look. You really rock the blues


----------



## crissy22 (Jan 14, 2010)

beautiful


----------



## MizzTropical (Jan 15, 2010)

def gorgeous. ur photo quality is sooo nice too.


----------



## lsd lips (Jan 15, 2010)

sha-zaam!


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 15, 2010)

stunning as usual! i love it!


----------



## Jackie O (Jan 15, 2010)

thank you guys so much, _nettiepoo_ I have tried aquadisiac, but not with swimming, I have to give that a try!!


----------



## Hypathya (Jan 30, 2010)

Gorgeous, gorgeous look!! You look stunning in teals!! Love the contrast with your skin. 
Thanks so much for sharing!!


----------



## kaliraksha (Jan 30, 2010)

I really <3 these colors. Gorgeous gold looks so great on you.


----------



## .k. (Feb 5, 2010)

you have such seductive eyes! jealous!


----------



## xbuttonsx (Feb 5, 2010)

Damn this is hot!! Rock those blues!


----------



## littlepickle (Feb 6, 2010)

This is an incredible look! Now I can't WAIT to get back to school so I can display these kind of looks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Gets a bit boring with no audience!)


----------



## PeachTwist (Feb 6, 2010)

Wow.  That's absolutely stunning.  I'm going to have to get all those e/s's so I can do this look as well.  Fantastic.  Thanks for enabling!


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 7, 2010)

Those colors look amazing on you. They go so well with your coloring. You're gorgeous!!


----------



## yummy411 (Feb 7, 2010)

i love this! esp deep truth on your bottom lid!


----------

